

French gov used fake Google certificate to read its workers' traffic - xorbyte
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/10/french_gov_dodgy_ssl_cert_reprimand

======
gregorymichael
I wonder if these articles would resonate more if they said "People working
for the French government..."

We sometimes have a hard time believing in the systematic corruption of an
institution, but it's easy to imagine a man in a position of power
compromising his values to protect his own self interests. That effect,
multiplied, leads to corrupt organizations.

